# 'Box Tops'



## BarbS (Nov 2, 2013)

A few little maple boxes with a surprise inside. Original design by Israeli turner Eli Avissera (used with permission.)
I added a little nubbin on the underside of the spin top so it would look like a normal box top with something to hold onto to open, then lift up to find the spin top inside. Size, about 2-1/2" d. by 2-3/4" high. They're waiting on an oil cure, then will be buffed and waxed.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2013)

Those are cool Barb!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 2, 2013)

Eli is quite the gentleman. Nice tops Barb.


----------



## robert421960 (Nov 2, 2013)

those are beautiful Barb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 2, 2013)

Very nice Barb!

Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Nov 2, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Eli is quite the gentleman. Nice tops Barb.


Have you met him, Scott? I checked out his web page and was very impressed. This design was shown on FB by another Israeli turner, who got the permission for me, saying the man was quite special. He shared his idea willingly, saying 'more power to ya'!'


----------



## Sprung (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, Barb! Those are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2013)

Your talent is growing like a colorful weed. Uncontrollable. I really like the nubbin addition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 3, 2013)

Those are sweet , Barb! That's such a cool idea, and I love the color!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 3, 2013)

If it's not a 'secret', what is the material used for the top?

I'm thinking the oil cure is a stunning finish choice, the simplicity is perfect...not sure I'd even bother with the wax/buffing.




Scott (stunning and fun) B


----------



## BarbS (Nov 3, 2013)

No secret.. it's all air dried silver maple. When doing chatter work, the harder the wood, the better. Thanks all, for the compliments!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2013)

Those are beautiful, I'm always hesitant about using someone elses work for design inspiration. So nice he gave you permission!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 3, 2013)

Barb, I think these are great! I don't think I'll ever try these, but I would really like to know about the colors....what medium, what tools used to apply them etc. The thin lines on each stem makes for a finishing touch and reminds me a bit of the way that arrows and fishing rods employ a similar technique.... shows excellent craftsmanship, and three -in-a-row tells us that you've got it mastered. Thanks for showing! 

ps Good photos too!


----------



## BarbS (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks. The colors are water-based markers from the art supply store. I used a chatter tool on the tops, then applied the colors while spinning. Waited ten minutes to be sure they were dry, and applied a top coat of wax. These are actually a top design from B0nnie Klein (except for the added nubbin), well described in her excellent book, 'Classic Woodturning Projects'.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice :)

The turning club I attend does demos at Topsfield Fair, and one of the members who was there the same time as me made a "top with a bottom" (as he called it), the bottom was more like a small urn and the top was a "snap fit" into the opening, the spinner was shaped like a decorative finial (meaning he didn't flip it over for storage.) Beyond my skill-set at this point, but I did get to play with a chatter tool for the first time.


----------



## BarbS (Nov 4, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Nice :)
> 
> The turning club I attend does demos at Topsfield Fair, and one of the members who was there the same time as me made a "top with a bottom" (as he called it), the bottom was more like a small urn and the top was a "snap fit" into the opening, the spinner was shaped like a decorative finial (meaning he didn't flip it over for storage.) Beyond my skill-set at this point, but I did get to play with a chatter tool for the first time.


The chatter tools are fun, aren't they? I found I can vary the degree of chatter by loosening the set screw a bit, by moving the tool rest, by increasing the lathe speed, by angling the tool... so many variables to play with!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 4, 2013)

BarbS said:


> The chatter tools are fun, aren't they? I found I can vary the degree of chatter by loosening the set screw a bit, by moving the tool rest, by increasing the lathe speed, by angling the tool... so many variables to play with!



Yes - more variables than I had a chance to try, but now I have a feel for how to use the tool I might make my own (from an old hacksaw blade and whatever stick I can find, I'm sure there's a piece of wood lying around here someplace )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 4, 2013)

Those are VERY nice and unique !!! Love em !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 4, 2013)

Very cool! I just love the colors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

